

Eero Is a Smart Wireless Routing System (Nest For WiFi) - aneesh
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/03/eero/

======
westbywest
Dual-band (2.4GHz, 5.8GHz) AP with a Qualcomm 802.11ac SoC. Maybe it uses
802.11s to assist with mesh layer 2 routing? I'm curious to what extent the
device may depend on Cloud-based mgmt services provided only by Eero, similar
to Cloudtrax and Meraki's offerings?

